# The Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread - Picks 15-30



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thursday, June 25 | New York City, NY | 7:30 pm ET | ESPN*​
15. Detroit Pistons 
16. Chicago Bulls 
17. Philadelphia 76ers 
18. Minnesota Timberwolves 
19. Atlanta Hawks 
20. Utah Jazz 
21. New Orleans Hornets 
22. Dallas Mavericks 
23. Sacramento Kings 
24. Portland Trail Blazers 
25. Oklahoma City Thunder 
26. Chicago Bulls 
27. Memphis Grizzlies 
28. Minnesota Timberwolves
29. Los Angeles Lakers 
30. Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Please continue in this thread.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Bulls were targeting James Johnson...but Im not sure they pass on Holiday now


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

woohoo!


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

So Jrue Holiday wins the Rashard Lewis/Brady Quinn award. James Johnson here (who will be a bust)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Woohoo - moving on up into the next thred...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dick Vitale is such a Carolina homer, geez.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

As long as they dont pick Mullens...it should be ok


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Jrue Holiday here. Finally.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Holliday to Philly is a steal!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hawk will either get Blair, Holiday, lawson, or Teague.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

everybody saw that one coming...im just not sure he is focused on basketball


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

No surprise here. Still can't get over Detroit taking Daye.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

James Johnson! 6/16. Last year I only had 7 right, two more to pass that.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ed better pick holiday or im gonna be pissed.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Josh McRoberts vs Tyler Hansbrough for starting 4? That's kinda funny... NCU vs Duke...


lol, in 3yrs it will be CSKA Moscow vs. FC Barcelona for those two.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

James Johnson is from Wyoming. Interesting.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Philly's taking a point, which one will it be...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Holiday will be a great pick here


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

7/17 alright, tied for my record last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Surely Holiday goes here.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Why did the twolves take rubio and flyn? Are they holding rubio as trade bait?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I like Holiday to go here too. Philly can't go wrong with Maynor or Teague either.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

If Holiday doesn't go here I call Shenanigans


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Can you say steal.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hawks please don't take Mullen!!! I would love Blair, he would come in and be a rebounding machine.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

I knew Holiday would drop this far. If the Sixers don't get him they're idiots.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jrue Holiday looks like Rudy Huxtables friend Bud


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This year's Sixers draft will be no different than recently.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

So either Lawson, Blair or Teague will be at 19!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

About damn time. Maybe Minny will take Lawson. PG Trifecta


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Philly is actually a really good place for him.

More importantly, Im waiting for Minnesota to do something stupid again...Im thinking Mullens would be a nice bust for them


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mo76 said:


> Can someone answer me?
> 
> Why did they take 2 PGs?


Bro, we don't know what the **** Minnesota is thinking either...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

76ers got real lucky. There's 1 in every draft.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Great value for PHI.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This just in: Minnesota to take there third PG in Lawson!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Potential makes Jay Bilas wet.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

DeJuan Blair here.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Not high on Jrue Holiday at all.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Zach said:


> About damn time. Maybe Minny will take Lawson. PG Trifecta


Can someone answer me?

Why did they take 2 PGs?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

mo76 said:


> Can someone answer me?
> 
> Why did they take 2 PGs?


Lo Pan is making their picks.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Please take Mullen Minny!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stupid move for Philly. Jrue isnt better than Louis Williams and is style isnt much different from the guy they are trying to get rid off.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Jrue Holiday looks like Rudy Huxtables friend Bud


:laugh: He really does!


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Either DeJuan Blair or Chase Budinger.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Zach said:


> Potential makes Jay Bilas wet. WTF Jay? How about production?


Holiday is at least a year younger than most players in this draft and unlike Rubio he hasn't been a pro before.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> This just in: Minnesota to take there third PG in Lawson!


Yall better rep me goddamnit!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:wtf: Joe Dumars smh. You were basically flawless in building a championship contender but this past year you have done nothing but **** up. Christ he has been awful the past couple of years.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Er...PG, PG, PG.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Ty Lawson. I'm Speechless :|. Hawks take Blair.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

croco said:


> Holiday is at least a year younger than most players in this draft and unlike Rubio he hasn't been a pro before.


Well that's something. HAHAHAHA Lawson to Minny. I am awesome!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm sure they're trading 1 or 2 of those PGs. They're probably drafting Lawson for someone else


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, now that I don't understand.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is unbelievably foolish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ok Minny, you CANNOT take 3 pg's and keep them.

1 is gone.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Maynor or Teague to ATL here...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Yall better rep me goddamnit!!!


I will. I think I deserve some love too.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Minnesota just quit basketball - they're just making jokes now


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lawson I guess heading to Denver.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This is the worst way to use 3 first round draft pick, not talent wise, but 3 point guards. We need to take Blair!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What the ****.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Lawson to Denver.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lawson being traded to Denver says Bucher.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jeff Teague Im thinkin


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Denver, nice! Learn under Billups.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

jeff teague


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Denver screwed us over!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Minnesota just quit basketball - they're just making jokes now


:10:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great pickup for the Nuggets. Ty will excel in that system.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol, I had Lawson going to the Nuggets in my mock draft last year before he pulled out.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Scott: Coach Williams was like.....another point guard?....ha....ha...:uhoh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Teague or Blair!


Not Mullens!!!!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Jeff Teague nice

atleast it ain't Mullens


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Blair to Utah


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeff Teague. Chase Budinger or BJ Mullens here for sure, a white guy goes to Utah again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Teague to Hawks, nice fit.

Blair to Utah, surely. SURELY.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Excellent pick. Teague is one of my most underrated guys in the draft.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lol, just say no to 6'6 PFs w/ bad knees.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This mean Bibby is gone now, but we still need a passing PG


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You gotta feel for Blair and Budinger. One med report and teams are scared stiff of picking him, as for Budinger, he stayed in college too long.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Sam Young is a good pick here - but I like him more than most do


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Maynor is great value at 20.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

didn't see that one coming

Mullens to NO I think


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah Eric Maynor looks like he has some serious game.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I like Derrick Brown the most of anyone left here.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

btw, did the wolves trade Telfair already?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maynor. Interesting. Not a bad pick.

Hornets - where do they go?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> You gotta feel for Blair and Budinger. One med report and teams are scared stiff of picking him, as for Budinger, he stayed in college too long.


It worked for Hansbrough and Williams.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Hornets get Casspi


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah has to have the best 2 deep at the PG spot in the league. Deron is as good as any PG, and Maynor is going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think NO attempts to replace Chandler with a terrible prospect in Mullens.

The dude is huge and can't rebound. Horrible combination


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Collison is solid. Looks like another Darrell Armstrong.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Way too early. I like Collison though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not a bad idea to finally get a backup point guard, hard to imagine he will be able to play alongside Paul though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay...this is my first serious WTF pick (other than Minnesota's back-to-back weirdness)


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Didn't see Collison coming. 5 PGs in a row now.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Casspi here for sure.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Minnesota's new lineup...

PG Telfair
SG Flynn
SF Lawson
PF Rubio
C (whichever PG they take next)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

New orleans is horrible at drafting, they havent made a good selection since Paul.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Minnesota's new lineup...
> 
> PG Telfair
> SG Flynn
> ...


Lawson was traded to the Nuggets.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sam Young fits in great in Portland (maybe too well though)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Casspi or Claver for POR...


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

09:32 PM: RUMOR: Knicks likely to get Ricky Rubio from Minnesota? Yahoo! reports that a deal is being discussed and one league GM said a deal “isn’t 100 percent,” but likely.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Victor Claver. 8/22 so far in the draft. I BEAT LAST YEAR'S RECORD OF 7/30 FOR SURE NOW :yay:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I hate when players get drafted and stay overseas


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't know who Kings get at all. How about Blair or Mullens?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shaq with the MJ love.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I like Claver the most of the Euro SFs available.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shaq has mental conversation with LeBron.

:laugh:

Shaq is coming out of the bench..my head is gonna explode..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm completely underwhelmed by the Jrue Holiday pick. He's young, sure, but he didn't show anything this past season. I'm usually all for potential, but this guy will have to sit on the bench for awhile which means the Sixers will work hard to get Miller back.

This kinda sucks. So by the time he'll be ready to start (if ever) he'll be damn near done his rookie contract.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Shaq just **** on Stanley Roberts. Wow. Uncalled for


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Shaq doesn't see coming off the bench as possible.....WOW


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the espn draft analysis has been painfully bad.

sorry if this has been brought up before because i haven't been posting at all, but i can't be the only one who has noticed that the majority of their projected starting lineups have been ridiculous.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Shaq's a fool man

And I really dont think LeBron is too excited if he hasn't even texted him


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Casspi and Nocioni are redundant.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Kings are gonna sell that pick. Watch.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sam Young to Dallas damnit


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If the Knicks acquired Rubio I would do flips. :champagne:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So usually towards the end of the round you are going to a good team but this year weve still got Minnesota, New York, Memphis, and Oklahoma City to go


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

DeJuan Blair here probably.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Mavericks draft a bust, yessssssssss


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

he's going to be terrible. Seriously...four rebounds a game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Project! The Mavs havent learned from Bradley and Podkolzine.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Now it's going to be Taj Gibson or DeJuan Blair.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Mullens has the most upside available, but he's not gonna help Dirk and co. win a title anytime soon, lol.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He couldn't start for Ohio State but he's a legit NBA talent? Ok...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting to see who Presti likes here. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Pendergraph.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Who?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> He couldn't start for Ohio State but he's a legit NBA talent? Ok...


Thad Matta benched him to try and keep him at OSU. He didn't want to lose a 3rd bigman to the draft after one year, but even benching him didn't work. Mullens was OSU's best bigman last year.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Bulls will take one of the Pittsburgh boys here


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Sam Young here !


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kevin Durant continues to count down the days until Free Agency


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't see CHI passing on Blair here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love the Maynor pick to Utah. I love it. He will be doing work in the playoffs next year next to D-Will for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Thad Matta benched him to try and keep him at OSU. He didn't want to lose a 3rd bigman to the draft after one year, but even benching him didn't work. Mullens was OSU's best bigman last year.


Political bull****. Thanks for the info


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Interesting to see who Presti likes here. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Pendergraph.


I was thinking the exact same thing earlier. Would've made sense.

Don't know what to think about Beaubois.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I like that one better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I also love the Thunder trade for Mullens as well. Great trade by them. If he pans out with Durant, Harden, Westbrook, Green, damn.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

HKF said:


> I also love the Thunder trade for Mullens as well. Great trade by them. If he pans out with Durant, Harden, Westbrook, Green, damn.


Durant's not going to stay.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I love the Maynor pick to Utah. I love it. He will be doing work in the playoffs next year next to D-Will for a few minutes at a time.


Same. Their 2 deep at PG is unbelievable now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I love the Maynor pick to Utah. I love it. He will be doing work in the playoffs next year next to D-Will for a few minutes at a time.


yeah. maynor is legit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

intheegame said:


> Durant's not going to stay.


And you know this how? OKC has his bird rights. He isn't going anywhere until a good 5-6 years from now and if he does go it will be in sign and trade. He has zero leverage unless he takes the QO and no player of his magnitude would ever do that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

intheegame said:


> Durant's not going to stay.


Presti keeps doing what he's doing he's staying. That team's on the right track.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Political bull****. Thanks for the info


Yep which I thought was a dick move because Mullens family is dirt, dirt poor. No matter what Matta did Mullens was one and done, and benching him probably cost him some money.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lmao


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How is Gibson gonna get minutes ?


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

No Sam Young? Stupid. Jonas Jerebko


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Bulls dont need Taj. He doesnt do anything Ty and Noah cant. Shoulda gone with Blair, but its a safe pick, teams are scared of the injuries.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Derrick Brown and Pendergraph are my two best available.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls have to have moves on the horizon


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

Whoever gets Sam Young is going to get an absolute steal.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

if Sam Young falls to the Cavs...that would be the PERFECT compliment. Dangerous


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> might need a LIVER TRANSPLANT......SAY WHATT??


IN TWENTY YEARS.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

lfjasklfasdl;, Derrick Brown here.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

might need a LIVER TRANSPLANT......SAY WHATT??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Demare Carroll is a good player. I think he will do very well for Memphis in their style. Chris Wallace went with defense this draft. I like it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Demare Carroll is a good player. I think he will do very well for Memphis in their style. Chris Wallace went with defense this draft. I like it.


Kong, what position do you think he settles in at in the league? Is he big enough for the 4? Is he quick enough for the 3? Or is he just a combo...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> IN TWENTY YEARS.


I don't care, that'd be a scary way to live..I'd be paranoid my liver was always not working properly


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carroll might need a liver transplant, but yet he gets taken over Blair. Amazing!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Carroll might need a liver transplant, but yet he gets taken over Blair. Amazing!


He might never need one ... but I agree that someone is going to be happy to get Blair in the 2nd round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> Kong, what position do you think he settles in at in the league? Is he big enough for the 4? Is he quick enough for the 3? Or is he just a combo...


He can handle the ball so he is versatile. I think he can play both positions (small ball), but he gives Memphis their first backup SF in a long-time. This was a good move.


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

I had Austin Daye going to LAL/New York, haha.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ellington is very good value there, and they finally get a perimeter player that can actually shoot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3 Tar Heels taking in the first round, good stuff. Winning does a lot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Minny with another guard, LOL!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wait...this is the Knicks pick, right?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Darko to NY - heh.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Has Jay Bilas criticized a pick today ? I can't recall any.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The radio was saying ever since New York bought the pick that McClinton is the pick..but they couldnt have expected Blair or Young to be here


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Finally, not a PG! Figured Ellington was going late 1st. Any truth to those Rubio to the Knicks rumors?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Calathes for Big Chief Triangle?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

will be interesting to see what DAntoni can do with Darko


----------



## intheegame (Jun 24, 2009)

DaJuan Summers to the Cavaliers, watch.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If Cleveland takes Sam Young...Im calling them the champs right now


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Douglas? I guess he a chance to stick next to Kobe.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Douglas? I guess he a chance to stick next to Kobe.


The pick will be traded to the Knicks for 3 million in cash.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Blair, Young, Summers, or Brown to CLE...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Toney Douglas and Jordan Hill to add to Wilson Chandler and Danilo Gallinari is not bad. I like it. Douglas is easily better than Collison IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks bought the Lakers pick for those who aren't watching. They did it yesterday.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Budinger still available. Does he go to Cleveland?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Toney Douglas and Jordan Hill to add to Wilson Chandler and Danilo Gallinari is not bad. I like it. Douglas is easily better than Collison IMO.


I agree, and I love this pick for NY. It gives us another shooter, and a guy who plays defense.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Douglas could be interesting w/ D'Antoni; maybe the NY Barbosa.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Short reminder for the 2nd round: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...cial-2009-nba-draft-thread-picks-31-60-a.html


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i guess cleveland didn't want to make themselves any better through the draft


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is why GM's get fired.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some big *** dude from the Congo. Dude looked like one of Mutombo's children.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So both Pitt guys will be in the 2nd round. How did that happen? Who was that big dude? No one has ever mentioned him period.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Christian Who?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF did you see that, lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Apparently he is only 6'5.


----------

